# Unterlass Studio Desks



## synthpunk (Nov 5, 2016)

Euro only, not cheap, but look very stylish, practical, and ergonomic.

http://www.unterlass.info/EN/


----------



## RCsound (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, the Duodesk Key 60 OT looks interesting, not cheap but very practical and ergonomic, they also build custom desk.


----------



## stonzthro (Nov 5, 2016)

Website says US but I imagine shipping would be hefty!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 5, 2016)

I will check with them this week when I get a second.

Sounds like they could use a N/A distributor or manufacturer



stonzthro said:


> Website says US but I imagine shipping would be hefty!


----------



## RCsound (Nov 5, 2016)

to US approx.850$

http://www.unterlass.info/EN/info/transport/


----------



## higgs (Nov 5, 2016)

I picked up a Sterling Modular _Multi-Station_ about a year and a half ago. It was/is a bit less expensive than the one you've posted, and they've got free shipping in the US. It has been great, and though I wouldn't change much about it I do like the aesthetics and ergonomics of that Unterlass desk a bit more.

Sterling Modular also has their _Plan_ series of desks which would run about the same price as the Unterlass with shipping, but they're made right here in the States.

FWIW


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 5, 2016)

Okay, I'm partial to this one (and the fact that I'm the one who sells them has nothing to do with it, of course):

http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/composersdesk/

http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/composersdesk/FullDesk_Ad.pdf


----------

